# Drago 660



## raubangler (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
auf der Hanseboot habe ich ein interessantes Boot gefunden:

http://www.drago.gr/boat.php?lang=en&catid=17&subcatid=79

Das Boot fuer 19 Scheine + 12 fuer den 100(?) PS Suzuki.
Fuer 34 gab es auch eine 3l Mercruiser Innenborder-Variante.
Alles vom deutschen Haendler/Importeur.

Bei dem Preis sind Abstriche inklusive.
Die Beschlaege sahen billig verarbeitet aus und an Stellen wie am Ankerkasten fehlte einiges an Edelstahl.

Aber gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte ueber die Qualitaet vom Rumpf und von dem Boot allgemein?

Und Aussen- oder Innenborder?
Mir faellt hierzu nur ein, dass Innenborder seltener geklaut werden....


----------



## TR22 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Moin,
ich fahre eine Sorocos 640 und mein Kollege eine Drago 660.
Wir sind auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit der Werft. Wirklich rundum zufrieden. 
Ich habe den Suzuki 115 PS Ab.Mein Kollege den 90 PS Suzuki. Er hat von seinem Händler eine andere Platine einbauen lassen. Der Motorrumpf zwischen dem 90 und 115 PS ist wohl gleich. So hat er auch mehr PS. Spitzengeschw. liegt mit dem Motor bei knapp ü 30 Kn.
Wir tuckern meist nur bei knapp 2000 U/min. Da liegt der Verbracht bei ca 3,5 L/h.

Mein Kollege hat seine auch neu gekauft. Er hat so 32 mit Trailer und Motor bezahlt. Kommt natürlich sehr auf die Ausstattung an.

Wie gesagt. Ich kann das Boot bestens weiterempfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis. 
Was ich besonders positiv empfinde ist die grosse Plicht--ideal zum Angeln :vik:
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## uwe Leu (1. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Hallo Raubangler,
ich habe vor 2 Jahren ein Drago 660 gekauft hier und da abstriche aber unterm Strich ein Super Boot und Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Die Rauhwasserbeständigkeit ist Top, es ist mit einem gutem PKW noch Trailerbar, ein WC Raum separat erlaubt auch Familienausflüge und Flusstouren sind gut zu machen.
Ich würde es nicht mit der Persening von Drago (wie bei Lück) , sondern Drago bei Schütze in Berlin kaufen der näht diese selbst.
Zum Motor ich kann nur sagen Hände weg vom Innenborder (wenn Diesel kein Argument ist), ist wohl kaum Sinnvoll, es sein denn Du kannst
täglich Angeln.
Einen Aussenborder 100 PS trägt mit seinen 200 Kg keiner mehr weg, der Innenborder frist Platz benötigt einen Motorraumlüftung ist kostspieliger in der Wartung und Unterhaltung (übrigens der 140 PS ist kaum teurer und macht mehr Spass).
Ich will keinen Roman Schreiben.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## detlefb (1. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Einen Aussenborder 100 PS trägt mit seinen 200 Kg keiner mehr weg, ......



Da frage doch besser mal ein paar Eigner, deren Boote zum Jahreswechsel 2009/2010 in Großenbrode am Kaiende lagen. Da sind selbst 130er Honda verschwunden.


----------



## raubangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Hallo,
vielen Dank fuer die Infos!

Somit sind die  Drago-Boote wohl doch brauchbar.

Und fuer den Preis konnte ich nichts finden, was auch Madame zufriedenstellen konnte.

Bleibt nur die Frage: Innen- oder Aussenborder.

Verbrauchen die Mercruisermotoren eigentlich deutlich mehr Sprit?

Gerade das hohe Gewicht der Aussenborder in dieser Klasse macht deren Vorteil doch zunichte.
Ich wuerde den fuer Wartungszwecke nicht abschrauben und damit zur Werkstatt fahren....


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Hallo,

ich würde einen Außenborder nehmen.
Vergleiche auch mal die Verbräuche, so es denn kein Diesel- IB ist.
Der aktuelle Suzuki 100/115 hat nicht den gleichen Block wie der 90 PS.
Gerade hat Suzuki die neue Motorenfamilie 70-80-90 PS herausgebracht.
Der aktuelle 90er soll unter 160 kg liegen.
Zum Motorenklau: Vollkasko; aber hole Dir genügend Angebote ein, da gibt es deutliche Unterschiede.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Das Gewicht der AB's spielt beim Diebstahl keine Rolle. Es sei denn es handelt sich um Deletanten, die nur für den eigenen Gebrauch stehlen. Die organisierten Banden stehlen in einer Nacht gleich ein halbes Dutzend solcher Aussenborder. Wie schon geschrieben ist GB dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Es gibt aber noch zahlreiche andere Beispiele.

Ansonsten würde ich immer zu einem AB tendieren.


----------



## gluefix (3. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*



Findling schrieb:


> Das Gewicht der AB's spielt beim Diebstahl keine Rolle. Es sei denn es handelt sich um Deletanten, die nur für den eigenen Gebrauch stehlen. Die organisierten Banden stehlen in einer Nacht gleich ein halbes Dutzend solcher Aussenborder. Wie schon geschrieben ist GB dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Es gibt aber noch zahlreiche andere Beispiele.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich immer zu einem AB tendieren.




Wenn ich nur daran denke: :v....zu Ostern 2009 ?  hat man jemanden aus dem Nachbarort ne Bayliner samt Trailer vom Hof gezogen :c (Stand zumindest so im Polizeibericht der WaPo). Und ich komme nun wirklich vom Land #c. Ein paar Kumpels von mir und ich würden nur zugern diesen Typen mal begegnen :c. So und jetzt zurück zum Thema .
Gruß Benni


----------



## taeubchen (4. November 2010)

*AW: Drago 660*

Aber lasse dich nicht von dem Messerpreis von 19690 Euro beirren. Für 18500 gibts den beim selben Anbieter. http://www.sportboote-lueck.de/HauptFrameset-1.htm Ich frag mich was das für ein Messerabatt ist.


----------

